# ground blinds on public land



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

With the new crossbow regs. when can constructed ground blinds be placed on State lands?

Will it be the same as the Sept. 1st rule for "raised platforms" or will it be 10 days prior to Oct. 1st?

How about a guy shooting a regular bow out of a constructed ground blind?


----------



## stickbow42 (Jul 11, 2009)

I belive a portable blind has to be removed everyday. You set it up when you get there and have to remove it when you leave, on state land. But you said a constructed ground blind. I am not sure if you are talking about a blind made of building materials. I do not think you can build a blind out of building materials.


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

you can build a blind on state land anytime. but you have to use dead fallen debree and you cant cut dead logs to size for the blind. not thats what the law is but if you do cut the dead logs to size just dont get caught. if you use pop up or any ground blind other than dead wood blind you got to take it down each day if my memory is correct. me personaly i just build one out of dead wood. its natrual and the deer are use to anyways.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't think crossbows have affected ground blind construction. Here are the rules:

Ground Blinds on Public Land

A ground blind means a structure, enclosure or any material, natural or manufactured, placed on the ground to assist in concealing or disguising the user or occupant for the purpose of taking an animal. Any ground blind on public land that does not meet the requirements of either Type 1, 2 or 3 described below is an illegal ground blind.

Exception: See the 2008-2009 Waterfowl Hunting Guide for regulations on waterfowl hunting blinds.

Only the following types of ground blinds are legal on public land:

Type 1 (Portable Ground Blind). This blind must be clearly portable and removed at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt. Fasteners, if used to attach or anchor the blind, cannot penetrate the cambium of a tree and also must be removed daily. No identifi cation is required. These blinds may be used for legal hunting on public land, including all state game areas, state parks and state recreation areas in Zone 3 (see page 9).

Type 2 (Dead Natural Materials Ground Blind). This blind must be constructed exclusively of dead natural materials found in the area of the blind except that a hunter may add netting, cloth, plastic or other materials for concealment or protection from the weather if these materials are not permanently fastened to the blind and are removed at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt. These items can be tied to the blind but cannot be stapled, nailed, glued or fastened in any permanent manner. No identification is required. Fasteners (nails, screws, etc.) cannot be used in construction. These blinds may be used for legal hunting on public land, including all state game areas, state parks and state recreation areas in Zone 3 (see page 9).

Type 3 (Constructed Ground Blind). This includes all other blinds not meeting the requirements of either Type 1 or Type 2 including portable ground blinds if not removed daily. Bear hunters may place constructed ground blinds on state lands in bear
management units open to bear hunting for which they have a bear license beginning Aug. 10 in Zone 1 units and in Zone 2 units beginning Aug. 17. Blinds must be removed within fi ve days of a bear being harvested, or within fi ve days of the end of the bear season for which the hunter has a license. Constructed ground blinds on all Zone 1 and Zone 2 public lands for deer hunting shall remain legal from Nov. 6 to the end of the annual deer season. In addition to criminal penalties, any constructed blind found on public land prior to Nov. 6 or after the end of the annual deer season will be considered abandoned. The name and address of the person placing a constructed ground blind on public land must be permanently attached, etched, engraved or painted on the blind. These blinds are not legal on state game areas, state parks and state recreation areas in Zone 3 (see page 9). Fasteners, if used to anchor or attach the blind, cannot penetrate the cambium of a tree and must be removed with the blind.

Note: If a person&#8217;s Type 3 ground blind has been permitted to be placed on land administered by a local public agency (city, township, county), the local agency will establish the length of time that a blind may be placed on its property.

Hunters with disabilities &#8212; Please see page 14 for special ground blind rules on public lands


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Come on CO's please chime in at any time.

If the last post remains correct this is just another law that makes NO sense at all.

Firearms deer hunters can use a constructed blind.
Bear hunters can use a constructed blind. Bear hunters can actually have these blinds out ONE FULL MONTH prior to the season.

Bow and crossbow hunters cannot???????????


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I copied and pasted that from the hunting guide.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Boer, Jason where are you guys?????????

So why is this??
I can put out a "raised platform" on SEPTEMBER 1st. On State Land
But I can't put out a "constructed blind" until Nov. 6th. On State Land


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Because: It is what the WILDLIFE CONSERVATION ORDER states....

Before most were only used by firearm deer hunters/people with disability and was not an issue.

Sometimes when a law/rule is changed others also need to be changed. But, that takes time and also someone to point it out. With the crossbow changes, the blind issue might need to be addressed by the DNR. I would shoot them an email and ask ???


----------

